# What is Semi-Rough Board? What type of Boarding Would You Suggest?



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I would just look for full-care TBH. I live in a pricey NJ area and had full-care at multiple nice farms for under $600 a month within an hour of me.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

My understanding is that rough board is literally just the space and (maybe) water, and semi-rough is anything in addition to that (possibly feeding or cleaning but not likely both, or possibly just part of the week). I think exactly what semi-rough refers to would be defined by the specific facility.

Depending on where you are living, you could possibly easily get full board for the price you're able to pay. Where I boarded for many years in central California it's $260 for full time pasture and $350 for full time stall, full board (feeding, cleaning, etc).

But I know that in a few areas you'd be lucky to get a space for under $600.
Look around at the websites for stables in your area, call and ask if they don't list prices, and you should have no problem figuring out what will work for you.


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, it depends very much on the region what you can get on a $600 budget. Here (Calgary, AB area), you could easily find full-care paddock board at a nice facility with a heated arena in the winter.

I am not sure if you will find a place with full care during the week and rough board on the weekend. 
If you are open to it, you could try finding a full-care facility and ask if you can do barn chores one or both days on the weekend to reduce board. That would mean mucking and feeding ALL horses though, not just your own. That's pretty common, and I think it might be your best bet with your schedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your best bet is to call around, starting with the closest as Dad won't always be able to drive you so it might mean a bicycle or walk. Ask the cost of full board, what is offered. Unfortunately, the good places often don't have a vacancy but it's worth the calls to get an idea of costs and what you get for your money.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd stick with full board--most barns don't want to mess with doing some of the chores some days; others on different days; and some on no days.
And yes, $600 a month should certainly get you board, especially if you're not picky about in or out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with Zexious to go with full care board. I did self-care at my old barn. I was working five days per week, pretty much full-time. The BO required that the stalls be cleaned a minimum of four days per week if you were on self-care (self-care meaning he fed his hay twice per day, you did everything else). I was paying $250 per month for self-care. 

When I moved to my new barn, my BO only does full-care. She cleans all the stalls every day (with the help of her husband), she feeds three times a day and will feed grain if you want/need, she does turnout, everything. The most expensive stall at her barn is $275 per month. I have turnout board (we don't have "pasture" here) for $185 per month.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It's nice to have an idea of what you want, but most barns will not take a 'proposal' like you've written up. They offer what they offer and generally do not haggle. It would actually be more trouble for them to provide services on some days but not others (imagine having 25 different boarders who all want to do something similar, but on different days of the week!)

I'd definitely try to find a place that included hay. Buying hay in small quantities from the feed store is very expensive. Buying enough for the whole year at once during the growing season can be very cost effective, but you have to have somewhere to store it and many barns will not provide a large enough storage area for that much hay. (An average horse eats about 4 tons of hay per year!) 

Your best bet is to start a search for barns in your area that are within your price range. Not all barns have caught up with the computer age, so you may find that not all have websites or that they have websites but they're not useful, so you will likely have to call several places. Ask what kind of board they offer (full or partial care), how much they charge, and what is included (hay, grain, turn out, stall cleaning, bedding, etc) Try to figure out if what they offer would work with your schedule. Then pick a couple that sound promising and schedule a visit.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Check local feed stores who my have an information board where boarding stables post. Check craigslist for boarding.

Your Dad is very generous with his board budget. Here in my part of Michigan, $450 to $500 month would get you full board plus weekly lessons and access to outdoor and indoor arena. That is plenty left over for vet and hoof care (not included in board).


----------

